# Building a pigeon loft/cage



## CheckersMum (May 21, 2006)

Hey, I'm completely new at owning pigeons, and i only have a single one.

So, we don't want her living outside for much longer because right now she's pooping into my guinea pig cages and we can't keep her off them, I don't want my pigs getting sick from eating her poo.

I've been considering various ideas for a pigeon cage for her and right now the best idea I have is to use the frame I've made for my budgie cage. It's easier to make another budgie cage then it seems to be to make a pigeon cage, so i thought as i already had a frame made, that when it's finished we could move her in.

This is the current state of the frame, all that's been changed is we've added a few more connectors.




























Its basically a rectangle measuring 125 (l) x 80 (h) x 60 (d), with a 30 (d) x 30 (h) x 125 (l) bit taken away. When It's finished it will be like a mini avairy and have its own legs, three closed in sides, a corrugated metal roof, a solid avairy wire front with some type of door and then If i can figure out how to make one, a pigeon trap.

Would that be big enough for her? she'd still get plenty of free flight time outside just we need somewhere to put her so shes not always on the pig cages. The cage would be big enough so she could fly, and it would be safe from night time predators.

What do you think? any other ideas? oh and it'll have a wire grid floor, we have free range chooks so they should enjoy aerating pigeon poop LOL.

Emma


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Emma,

Seems like it will be strong enough. Make sure to use wire that has openings no larger then 1/4". Grid floor is okay if it is has small opeings, but the bird will need to perch at night and the cage should be up high, either on posts or set somewhere high.

The bird needs an enclsosure also, if he is to be kept there, day and night, except for free-flight time. Pigeons do not do well sleeping in an open, drafty, wet environment. They get sick easily in damp, drafty location. They need good ventilation however as well. Perhaps you can make a little cubby up high where he can sleep at night within this cage, that is rain and draft proof.


----------



## CheckersMum (May 21, 2006)

she should be fine with three sides and the roof enclosed.

The way the avairy would be set would be facing away from the wind, so i would thing she's be fine. We've housed birds in etirely wire cages and they've been fine.

Emma


----------



## CheckersMum (May 21, 2006)

Something else i could do is, we have these two cupboards sitting in the shed, i was thinking if I knocked teh doors out and replaced it with Grid I could make like an aviry type thing.

I don't know the exact size of these but they measure around 50 cm (d) x 180 cm (h) x 120 cm (l)

Would that be big enough? or would she need something a bit deeper?

Emma


----------



## CheckersMum (May 21, 2006)

Some pictures-


















Emma


----------



## CheckersMum (May 21, 2006)

Sorry, I just had another Idea. I have a Cube and Corflute cage, which I've had just sitting around because i've got plenty of piggy cages.

The cage shown is not the cage i'm talking about, I currently don't ahve pics of it. The top level of the cage shown is what my spare cage is like. 









The entire measurements are 35 (h) x 70 (l) x 70 (d) all measurements are in cm.

She would not be in this all the time, and we can add in a nest box and everything, so would that be ok? or does she need more height?

Thanks
Emma


----------



## CheckersMum (May 21, 2006)

Yay we ended up working it out.

I'm getting some stacked, multilevel wood and wire cages, we are gonna give Checkesr the first level, then she can still be around the pigs, just not pooping on them.

The level size is 80 (d), 100 (l) x 40 (h)

Emma


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Seems like you folks are pretty inventive!

Just as long as it's strong enough to keep any nasties out, she should end up with a palace by the sound of it 


John


----------

